

Is AI contributing to the inequality in America? - BIackSwan
http://www.machinedlearnings.com/2012/03/are-we-bad-guys.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

======
TyDurden
Overpopulation & unemployment go hand-in-hand with robotics & artificial
intelligence. Pair that with technology suppression(human race stuck on planet
Earth), and it makes for a very toxic melting pot...

We have 100 years tops before SkyNET becomes self-aware. Just because there's
a common stigma NOT to make an intelligent A.I. doesn't mean someone won't
release one into the wild out of the blue...

-Tyler Durden

